# Is it too late for a Wayne County MNG



## Jmeis (Dec 10, 2006)

How about a last minute MNG at Malarkeys, corner of Dix and Eureka Wednesday March 14 7 pm?I know it is last minute but steelheading is fast approaching as well as all the other summer fun. Give it a go????


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Wed are the only nights that do not work for me...Archery league.


----------

